# Yellowstone National Park View From Above



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2015)

This is where we drove to and camped for our honeymoon thirty nine years ago, beautiful country. A few more short videos on Yellowstone for anyone interested.  http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/travel-source/yellowstone-overview


----------



## deesierra (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the video SB. I visited Yellowstone in 2006 for the first time and was completely taken. It is a world unto itself, magical and wild and stunningly beautiful. What a great place to honeymoon!! I only had a week there and didn't get to see all I wanted to. Will go back one day.


----------



## oldman (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. I have visited most of our larger National Parks, but Yellowstone is my favorite. We even panned for gold and silver and my wife did get a nugget, but it wasn't pure all the way through. Each park is beautiful and somewhat different. I really enjoy watching the animals. In two years, we are going to Africa on a photo safari.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2015)

OOOh it's just stunning...! I've always said if I only ever got the chance to see one part of America just once...then it would be Yellowstone National Park....sooooo gorgeous!!


----------



## oldman (Dec 21, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> OOOh it's just stunning...! I've always said if I only ever got the chance to see one part of America just once...then it would be Yellowstone National Park....sooooo gorgeous!!



Holly--I have flown over Yellowstone 100's of times. If the day was clear and the traffic (air) was not heavy, I would descend my plane to about 22,000 ft. to allow the passengers a look at the park and the Grand Canyon as well. In today's world, that's no longer possible because the skies are normally too busy. It's a very different look from above. The animals look so small.


----------

